# Gurkha blue steel rothschild Cigar Review - Average Cigar - Not great, not terrible



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is actually a 6 x 54 cigar, not 10 x 100. Got this in the Friday the 13th sampler from CI. This is nothing special. The burn and construction ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha blue steel rothschild Cigar Review - Average Cigar - Not great, not terrible


----------

